
Elon Musk Mocks SEC as 'Shortseller Enrichment Commission' Days After Settlement - ttepasse
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/04/elon-musk-mocks-sec-as-shortseller-enrichment-commission-days-after-settlement.html
======
mikestew
And thus validating my decision just this morning to sell call options on the
remaining TSLA shares I own (bar 50, because you can't sell half a contract).
This in no way eliminates my desire for Tesla as a company to succeed. But
from the point of view of an investor, their CEO needs to STFU and go build
cars.

------
joering2
If you think Elon Musk is crazy, you have to listen to Gwynne Shotwell [1]

She wants to meet other people in other solar systems, I presume while she's
still alive.

[https://youtu.be/Dar8P3r7GYA?t=1257](https://youtu.be/Dar8P3r7GYA?t=1257)

~~~
nojvek
That’s not crazy. That assumes SpaceX will be successful enough to be an
interplanetary railway beteeen planets and there will be multiple
civilizations.

Absolutely nothing wrong in dreaming big. We need more women like her.

------
cm2187
And that was after receiving nothing more than a slap on the wrist.

------
rbanffy
If you are reading this, Elon, please, shut up. You really don't need to make
more enemies.

------
nashashmi
I didn't know Elon blamed negative press on shortsellers. Thinks if
shortsellers are out of the game, there will be no negative press. But neither
will any eyes be on Tesla. Elon should know all press is good press.

------
RobertSmith
He has to stop tweeting

~~~
jarsin
But then all twitter would have left is Trump..

------
Giorgi
ha ha, nice. We need more people like Elon, hopefully he will never shutup

------
HBlix
At this point I’m left questioning his sanity, or his intelligence, and the
latter seems relatively sound. What is wrong with this guy, that he can’t just
stfu and help his many endeavors succeed?! Shut up Elon! Shut. Up. SpaceX
matters too much to be at risk because you have the self control of a toddler.

